# Is Mexico right for me



## rcurtisins (Apr 20, 2017)

After 32 years of marriage my wife wants a divorce. So this soon to be happily divorced man suddenly has all my options in front of me. One option would be moving to Mexico (probably East Coast). While I have vacationed there on several occasions I'm not sure what to expect living there. I'd probably rent for a month in different locations to see what I like. I'd like to hear from Expats living in Mexico. In particular information about the cost and healthcare and getting the right visa. Is it safe to own and drive a car there. Almost anything you tell me would be helpful and appreciated.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I suggest that you begin by checking out the blog by RollyBrook. Covers just about everything.
He's been gone a while, but most of the information is still valid.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Is your ex named Deb?


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Not that I am overly paranoid but I wonder if this sort of trolling might not be some sort investigatory/collecting thing ? Years ago I worked for a concern which 'enticed' or perhaps I should say 'monitored' people of certain proclivities via the internet. We were very effective. 

I just hope that every one of you do not have any 'real' data associated with whatever email address you have registered on sites such as this.

This is one of the only sites I visit where google chrome actually reports that the connection is 'not secured' - which has always bothered me some.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

The truth is that there is no privacy anywhere on the Internet now. I bear in mind that whatever I write might as well be posted on a billboard outside of Langley. We are "survielled". We are ad targets. It's a Brave New World. That's progress? Depends on your point of view.

I am always amazed at what people write on sites such as Facebook, which rests there forever. I am not a member of any social media site; not because of the privacy matter, but because I've just seen too many friends and relatives become obsessed with it. I'd rather talk to people in person or exchange emails. I really don't give a dang about reviving old acquaintances from long ago, since hopefully, we've all changed and moved on from our high school and college days.

If that makes me a hopeless Luddite, that's fine.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

lagoloo said:


> I suggest that you begin by checking out the blog by RollyBrook. Covers just about everything.
> He's been gone a while, but most of the information is still valid.


Rolly;s stuff is getting old ...... I would only partially depend on his site


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

East coast over West or Yucatan ...... can't imagine why


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I said "begin with" since it covers so many very basic questions. Do you have a suggestion for a better
source of general information?


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

lagoloo said:


> I said "begin with" since it covers so many very basic questions. Do you have a suggestion for a better
> source of general information?


I think there should be a Rolly-like sticky on this site.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

rcurtisins said:


> After 32 years of marriage my wife wants a divorce. So this soon to be happily divorced man suddenly has all my options in front of me. One option would be moving to Mexico (probably East Coast). While I have vacationed there on several occasions I'm not sure what to expect living there. I'd probably rent for a month in different locations to see what I like. I'd like to hear from Expats living in Mexico. In particular information about the cost and healthcare and getting the right visa. Is it safe to own and drive a car there. Almost anything you tell me would be helpful and appreciated.


Welcome to the forum! What attracts you to the idea of living in Mexico? Are you looking for a big change following your divorce, or are you drawn to Mexico for other reasons? What is it about the east coast that you prefer? You are right that vacationing in a place provides a very different experience from living there.

I think most people here would agree that it is safe to own and drive a car in Mexico, assuming a bit of common sense. (Although some of us prefer not to!) 

Your idea of trying out possible locations by living in them for a month or so at a time seems like a good approach to me, keeping in mind that some places vary a great deal from one season to another. How will you identify good possibilities--that is, what kinds of things are you looking for? Urban or rural environment, expats, no expats, climate, access to nature, particular activities, etc.?

Again, welcome! 

.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

horseshoe846 said:


> Not that I am overly paranoid but I wonder if *this sort of trolling *might not be some sort investigatory/collecting thing ? Years ago I worked for a concern which 'enticed' or perhaps I should say 'monitored' people of certain proclivities via the internet. We were very effective.


I don't see any evidence that this new member is trolling. But it is reasonable that we might be hyper-vigilant and sensitive about that possibility right now, given two recent threads. In general, though, we should probably extend to newcomers good will and the benefit of the doubt until it becomes clear that we're being played.


----------



## rcurtisins (Apr 20, 2017)

lagoloo said:


> I suggest that you begin by checking out the blog by RollyBrook. Covers just about everything.
> He's been gone a while, but most of the information is still valid.


Thanks for the advice and link. Great blog with tons of information.


----------



## rcurtisins (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks for pointing me to Rollybrook. Tons of information.


----------



## rcurtisins (Apr 20, 2017)

TurtleToo said:


> Welcome to the forum! What attracts you to the idea of living in Mexico? Are you looking for a big change following your divorce, or are you drawn to Mexico for other reasons? What is it about the east coast that you prefer? You are right that vacationing in a place provides a very different experience from living there.
> 
> I think most people here would agree that it is safe to own and drive a car in Mexico, assuming a bit of common sense. (Although some of us prefer not to!)
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response. I'm drawn to Mexico because I have found the Mexican people to be hard working and friendly and quite honest. It's close proximity to the USA is appealing. I do have family including children and grandchildren living in the Eastern USA. When I say I prefer Eastern Mexico I really mean The Riviera Maya/Tulum area but I would not rule out the Pacific coast. 
I'm looking for adventure, something that has been in short supply in my life recently and I'm looking to stretch my income further then it will go in the USA.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

horseshoe846 said:


> I think there should be a Rolly-like sticky on this site.


He put tons of work into that site. Can't imagine who here would even try to get close


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

sparks said:


> He put tons of work into that site. Can't imagine who here would even try to get close


My point was - at the moment there is a Mexico FAQ sticky which was last updated in 2012 ! Even the Rolly Brook site has stale information. It is a shame that this site does not have a 'sticky' which is updated to reflect current reality obviating the need for often repeated questions. Is a 'sticky' by definition read-only ?


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I think what visa/entry permit you decide to go for depends on your decision about driving. 

Here's how it works out if you have a US car you are determined to bring with you:

- The tourist permit is almost certainly not good for you, because you can only leave the country by driving back to the border. You are not allowed to leave your US car in mexico and fly back to the US. It might work in special situations where you live very close to the border, say near Tijuana, and plan to do all your flying by driving to San Diego airport.

- The RT works for up to 4 years, after which you have to drive your car back to the US and sell it. You can fly out and leave your car and fly back in the mean time. When you renew your RT you have to renew your TIP. 

- The RP will not work in this case, because you cannot get a TIP using an RP.

If you do not want a car at all:

- The tourist visa is fine if you're going to be going back to the US at least every 180 days. Getting the RT is a bit of a hassle and provides no significant advantages if you're going to be heading back and forth (or in and out to 3rd countries) anyway. There's no solid evidence that you can't live on one of these in mexico indefinitely by repeated trips abroad.

- The RT is fine too, and is what Mexican authorities intend you to have in this case, but requires more paperwork to establish and maintain

- The RP is more difficult to get from the start. It depends on the person in the consulate's evaluation of your determination to stay in mexico permanently (as well as financial situation), but once you get it you don't have to deal with the hassle of renewing it like with the RT.

If you are going to get a mexican-plated car:

- tourist permit: I'm not sure this works, info needed. Can you buy a car in mexico on a tourist permit? Can you get a mexican driver's license on a tourist permit? 

- RT: probably better than a tourist permit since you are owning an asset that stays in mexico

- RP: probably best, but you may have to get an RT first. A reasonable plan is to try to get an RP from the beginning, but settle for an RT if the consulate balks. That will always be a 1 year RT. When the 1 year RT runs out, try again to get an RP, but if INM refuses, then get a 3 year RT. It's more expensive than another 1 year RT, but saves in paperwork hassle in the long run. When that 3 year RT runs out, they'll finally admit you're really staying here permanently and give you the RP.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Great post !

We crossed at Laredo right about the time that all those changes were occurring. We had RP pre-approvals from the consulate. We received a TIP. We visited INM and completed the process. We contacted a large Mexican import/export agent and said we wanted to keep our 12+ year old SUV. We paid a lot of money but they made it happen and a) it was a lot less money than we paid last year for our new Mexican purchased SUV and b) when they settle our estate the SUV we drove here will still be a great car. (We lost the TIP deposit). Never take NO for an answer.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I didn't go into the possibility of importing a car from the US because I don't know enough about it, and it complicates the decision matrix a lot because (I think) it depends on the age/type of vehicle.

I would add the following personal advice: especially for single people, try to do without a car at first and see if you can. In Cancun I found it's quite possible to do without a car with only moderate lifestyle changes, and it saves a lot of money. Also riding around in a bus may convince you that you are afraid to drive in Mexico as it did for me.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Out of curiosity - did you own a car when you left the US ?

We use taxis some when we plan on travelling to the airport (say) to get the bus terminal. When we only had one car we used taxis to get back and forth to the mechanic. 

There are probably TOO many small buses that would probably take us anywhere we wanted to go - they have ruta numbers. We have never considered riding on one of those. I might add - perhaps once a week we read of a bus being boarded by robbers. When I am in my own car I can have my normal wallet (with credit cards, id cards, cash etc) in my pocket. If I were to ever get on a 'local' bus I would put my RP credential and a few small bills in my pocket.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

> If you are going to get a mexican-plated car:
> 
> - tourist permit: I'm not sure this works, info needed. Can you buy a car in mexico on a tourist permit? Can you get a mexican driver's license on a tourist permit?


You can buy a car, but you can't register and plate it without a driver's license, which you can't obtain with a tourist permit. Since buying a car without plating it is a pretty rare situation, in a practical sense you could say that you can't buy a car with an FMM.

This will actually be my situation for a month or two. I will be eligible for RP as soon as our son is born so I am just going to maintain my FMM status until I can go RP via "vinculo familiar". In the meantime I will be carless, which is a state I haven't been in since age 16. We'll be in Mexico City during that time so we'll be able to easily get around in taxis and public transportation for 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

circle110 said:


> This will actually be my situation for a month or two. I will be eligible for RP as soon as our son is born so I am just going to maintain my FMM status until I can go RP via "vinculo familiar". In the meantime I will be carless, which is a state I haven't been in since age 16. We'll be in Mexico City during that time so we'll be able to easily get around in taxis and public transportation for 6-8 weeks.


Take it from me, a long-time resident of Mexico City, you can easily get around without a car. With the crazy traffic clogging the streets at all hours, I think you're better off without one.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> Take it from me, a long-time resident of Mexico City, you can easily get around without a car. With the crazy traffic clogging the streets at all hours, I think you're better off without a car.


If someone's ultimate destination were Mexico City I would tend to agree with you. And - if your sphere of interest were say 2 kms of the Angel I might agree with you. But if a person were to come to Mexico to EXPLORE Mexico they might want to consider owning a car.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> Take it from me, a long-time resident of Mexico City, you can easily get around without a car. With the crazy traffic clogging the streets at all hours, I think you're better off without one.


If we were going to stay in Mexico City I would consider not having a car, but after a few months we are moving to Queretaro and a car is very useful there. 
Plus, as horseshoe846 mentions, a car also gives us the ability to explore other parts of Mexico with a little more flexibility.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

It's a long story, detailed in other threads. I had two cars, one of which was crunch-worthy. I was also the original owner of a 1995 corvette I had kept in excellent condition, and I really didn't want to part with it. I planned to drive it to Cancun. I left it parked at my house outside Seattle during the months that I was selling that house. Then I drove it to Texas and reregistered and replated it, which put a hold on driving it the rest of the way until I had final paperwork. I ended up parking it at the airport in Houston for a month. But during that time I finally made up my mind that even apart from the risk of driving it across northern Mexico to get it to Cancun, I didn't want to drive it, or anything else, in Cancun, either. So with much regret I flew back to Texas and sold it. The time and cost of driving it from Seattle to Texas and reregistering it and parking at the airport for a month was all wasted.

FWIW, if someone does plan to bring their car to Mexico, I suggest replating and retitling it in South Dakota before they move. I think it's Clay County that's supposed to be easiest. Getting this set up before you move, while you still have a US address to mail plates to, will make things a lot easier. Texas isn't good, as I found out, because you will have to drive back for inspections annually to maintain the registration. Might as well change your driver's license too while you're at it if you can.


I'm not worried about getting held up on a city bus in Cancun. That's a northern-mexico worry, I haven't heard of any instances of that around here.

I got a copy made of my RT card. The copy place was happy to make a color copy & laminate it, and it cost only a little, I forget, under 50 pesos. But because it was an official document they refused to make a copy at 100% size. I had to choose between 80% and 120%. That was ok, as the original was slightly bigger than a credit card and was tight in my wallet's slot, the 80% version fits just fine. Now I carry the copy except when actually leaving the country. And I leave my ATM card at home except when planning to get money out of the ATM. If I get held up they can have my RT card copy and walking-around cash, and they can even keep my old wallet. It's a handmade wallet I bought while on vacation here in Mexico in 1985. My old US wallet is in the drawer, and holds whatever US currency I had left over after my last trip NoB, and cards I only need in the US (like my DC metro fare card). I try to always carry enough cash so any banditos wouldn't be angry with me.

One time I made the mistake of sticking my cell phone in the same back pocket I keep my wallet in when I got on the bus. When I sat down, I was sitting on the phone, so I reached around and pulled it out. After a half a minute, the guy sitting next to me on the bus was trying to communicate something to me. He was a construction laborer and had no English, and I had no Spanish. He was shifting away from me in the seat and pointing at something. Turns out my wallet had stuck to the cell phone and been pulled out of my pocket and was on the seat resting against his leg. He was moving away from it like it was a hot coal. He didn't want to even touch it to hand it to me, lest there be any misunderstanding (or finger prints) whatsoever. 

I wish now I'd given him a tip instead of just a big thank you.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

"I'm not worried about getting held up on a city bus in Cancun. That's a northern-mexico worry, I haven't heard of any instances of that around here."

sorry - I think that is pervasive throughout Mexico. Here the latest rage is attacking restaurants - from lunch on. And we are talking reasonably high class places. It has gotten to the point that when I leave the house I open my wallet to evaluate what plastic/cash i will need for that particular outing.

We live nowhere near northern-mexico.

None of this has any direct impact on us (for the moment) because our eating habits/times are so abnormal. 

Last night at about 1AM there were a series of 6 gunshots - 4 were very rapid like automatic - the last 2 slower. I have not yet checked the local crime page. 

We do not live in any sort of fear. Simply use caution.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

horseshoe846 said:


> We live nowhere near northern-mexico.


Where do you live? 

To the OP: I think you mentioned you were planning to rent. I wholeheartedly encourage that. Definitely rent for a year or more, to get a handle on the local situation (security, transportation, restaurant and shopping availability, etc). You'll have a much better feel for whether the real estate is likely to appreciate or depreciate, and whether your sense of adventure is a match for the "adventure" the area provides.


----------



## Me Linda (Jan 26, 2017)

LoL ? I am rolling on the floor dude. That is so wrong but I can't help it. The Deb being the ex just set me off. To the poster I am taking the advise of all the good people on this forum and renting and exploring before settling down in whatever my piece of heaven happens to be ! Good luck!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

circle110 said:


> If we were going to stay in Mexico City I would consider not having a car, but after a few months we are moving to Queretaro and a car is very useful there.
> Plus, as horseshoe846 mentions, a car also gives us the ability to explore other parts of Mexico with a little more flexibility.


I was speaking about living or spending time in Mexico City. I haven't had a driver's license since 1969, so I choose places to live where I can get around fairly easily without a car.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

horseshoe846 said:


> If someone's ultimate destination were Mexico City I would tend to agree with you. And - if your sphere of interest were say 2 kms of the Angel I might agree with you. But if a person were to come to Mexico to EXPLORE Mexico they might want to consider owning a car.


How did you know that I live a few minutes walk from the Angel ?


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> How did you know that I live a few minutes walk from the Angel ?


You have mentioned it several times. You live behind the embassy. Our base when we are in Mexico City is on the other side of Reforma.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

eastwind said:


> I got a copy made of my RT card. The copy place was happy to make a color copy & laminate it, and it cost only a little, I forget, under 50 pesos. But because it was an official document they refused to make a copy at 100% size. I had to choose between 80% and 120%.


You should stop in a notary's office. There you can get a 'certified' copy of most of the things in your wallet - every bit as real as the original. Costs peanuts.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

color copies are a bad idea and laminating them is even worst. The transitos love to get you for fraud if you have laminated color copies.. Black and white copies are much better.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

horseshoe846 said:


> You have mentioned it several times. You live behind the embassy. Our base when we are in Mexico City is on the other side of Reforma.


I guess I have. You stay in the Zona Rosa? Hopefully in an area far from the noisy clubs and restaurants, both gay and straight!


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> I guess I have. You stay in the Zona Rosa? Hopefully in an area far from the noisy clubs and restaurants, both gay and straight!


Yes we stay on Hamburgo. The clubs and restaurants are perhaps four or five blocks away. The last couple of years there has been a lot of construction in the area, however.

Perhaps a month ago we visited the embassy to renew my passport. We took the newly completed second level which dropped us off in the middle of the park on Reforma. It was a really nice experience, cut maybe a half hour off our commute - but you get a really different perspective of the city from up high. Not only is it a beautiful city - there were SO many construction booms scattered about. I had to smile. Even with all the crap happening north of the border - Mexico is really prospering.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

horseshoe846 said:


> Perhaps a month ago we visited the embassy to renew my passport. We took the newly completed second level which dropped us off in the middle of the park on Reforma. It was a really nice experience, cut maybe a half hour off our commute - but you get a really different perspective of the city from up high. Not only is it a beautiful city - there were SO many construction booms scattered about. I had to smile. Even with all the crap happening north of the border - Mexico is really prospering.


The second level of what? I'm confused. The "park on Reforma" is called Chapultepec. 

As far as the growing prosperity of Mexico is concerned, I have my doubts, though no doubt the politicians are still raking in their ill-gotten gains!


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> The second level of what? I'm confused. The "park on Reforma" is called Chapultepec.
> 
> As far as the growing prosperity of Mexico is concerned, I have my doubts, though no doubt the politicians are still raking in their ill-gotten gains!


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anillo_Periférico

I think you are too negative.


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

Double-decker bus? Ha ha, boy was I wrong!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

horseshoe846 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anillo_Periférico
> 
> I think you are too negative.


Maybe that's because I spend too much time talking to Mexican friends and long-term expats who feel this way too!


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> Maybe that's because I spend too much time talking to Mexican friends and long-term expats who feel this way too!


That is too bad.


----------

